# Error code 01276 - Hydraulic Pump ABS (V64), 16-10 - Signal Outside Tolerance - Intermittent.



## Skodis (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi!
After I drive a few meters the ABS light turns on. I scanned the car (Skoda Octavia 1.8T 2000) and got the following error code:
01276 - Hydraulic Pump ABS (V64)
16-10 - Signal Outside Tolerance - Intermittent.
(Note! The text is translated to English from Swedish since I only have the Swedish version of VAG-COM. All error codes should be alright though.)
Does anyone know what's wrong?
/Andy


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Error code 01276 - Hydraulic Pump ABS (V64), 16-10 - Signal Outside Toleranc ... (Skodis)*

I just got the same code on a 2000 1.8 turbo beetle today. I clear the code and it comes back after you reach a very low speed.
Any Ideas?


----------



## tipnback21 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Error code 01276 - Hydraulic Pump ABS (vwcrzy)*

Unfortunatly I remember running into that fault before a while ago, and I had to replace the abs control module (pump was good, imagine that). I dont know vag-com, do they have output diagnostic tests??? if so, there is one for the abs pump, also on some systems you can unplug the 2 pin connector off the pump and jump it, just to see if it runs.


----------



## Skodis (Oct 22, 2004)

We got snow for a week ago and if I brake hard when the car starts rolling but before the ABS fault indicator turns on, I can feel the brake pedal pulsating so I guess my ABS pump is working and there is something wrong with the control unit.
Anyway, the car is going in for service in a couple of days and I will post the result here.


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (Skodis)*

Whatever happned to your trip to the deal about your ABS problem?


----------



## Skodis (Oct 22, 2004)

Still in for service.


----------



## NewdAlpineGTI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Skodis)*

most likely is goin to be the ABS control module failing. I have also seen a master cylinder get full of water and the vaccum line i have also seen come off....check it out...


----------



## Skodis (Oct 22, 2004)

Got the car back today, they replaced the control unit.


----------



## mozman11 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Skodis)*

in my car we had fault after the mechanic "play" with the fuses of the ABS on the top of the battery
can this play cause the fault ?
while he was playis with the fushes the engine was running
thank you
erez


_Modified by mozman11 at 3:38 PM 7-31-2005_


----------



## erbeynam (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (mozman11)*

Did you guys figure this out?
Could this be a loose ground wire?


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

mmmm its the PUMP. Whats your PN for the PUMP? i have one sitting around. The PUMP @ VW are for like $700, LMK maybe i can help you.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (mozman11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mozman11* »_in my car we had fault after the mechanic "play" with the fuses of the ABS on the top of the battery
can this play cause the fault ?
while he was playis with the fushes the engine was running
thank you
erez

_Modified by mozman11 at 3:38 PM 7-31-2005_























OMG this code came out right after the engine fan fuse on the top of the battery blew, I bet it has something to do with it, I'm gonna check those threes fuses again.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_






















OMG this code came out right after the engine fan fuse on the top of the battery blew, I bet it has something to do with it, I'm gonna check those threes fuses again.

Ok guys just to tell you all know I haven't change my ABS module, you all need to check the fuses on the top of the battery one of them or the conector comming from the battery goes to the ABS controller, I just solved this issue yesterday after reading this post and wanted to let you all guys know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

Sorry to revive such an old thread but I just had to thank the OP and all that contributed to this thread.
All I had to do was re-seat my fuses on the battery cover and the issue went away.
I tried to clear the code with the VAG-Com and the problem came back right away.
I found this thread, cleaned my fuses and was able to clear the code.
A 20 mile test drive (just for fun) verified the fix.
Ah the power of the internet.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (VDub Dan-O)*

Good deal, but the fuse panel on top of the battery is noted for melting. At times this can cause damage to the harness and alternator. If you have any corrosion or distorted plastic from heat it may be time to replace the panel.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I appreciate the tip!


----------



## dame (Jul 21, 2010)

*Thanks!*

ABS light was on for some time now. Just had the car into the shop for some transmission issues and they pulled the same code (01276). Searched on VWVortex and found this thread EXTREMELY useful. 

Some 220 grit sand paper on the fuse terminals (located on top of the battery) and some cleaning of connectors and it cleared the issue. 

Thanks for saving me some $$$! Great asset :thumbup:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

It would be much easier and faster to do this in VCDS. 


03-07-same data. key cycle 
03-10-00 save clear defaults. key cycle 
03-03 > and follow test sequence. 

Then in 08 

03-08-001 and 002 during road test at least one DCY 

Then reset key cycle and check DTC 05 

Drive car to learn new values for geometry of steering angle and inertia sensors if equipped. 

If there is a supply voltage issue then yes check fuses. 

I have found as of this week drop spindles can cause an issue for learned values for the ABS. 
So if installing or uninstalling this should be done above for different uprights. 



Best, 
Jack


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

Yup, 'Twas my fuse too! Thanks 'Tex!


----------



## Mk4Man99 (Jun 21, 2021)

Just wanted to thank y’all for this. I went through almost everything trying to figure this out and I never thought that those little fuses would make me have this code. My fuses weren’t blown but the where corroded. Cleaned them up and cleared the code no more abs light! Once again thank you!!


----------



## KimsCabrio (Nov 2, 2020)

I have an 01 and does not have the fuses on top of the battery,where are other places to check fuses and grounds for this abds codes?


----------



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

KimsCabrio said:


> I have an 01 and does not have the fuses on top of the battery,where are other places to check fuses and grounds for this abds codes?


An 01 what? Year, make, model, year, engine, and transmission really help us to help you.


----------



## KimsCabrio (Nov 2, 2020)

chrisqc said:


> An 01 what? Year, make, model, year, engine, and transmission really help us to help you.


01 VW Cabrio GLX 2.0 01M auto transmission


----------



## chrisqc (Aug 7, 2008)

KimsCabrio said:


> 01 VW Cabrio GLX 2.0 01M auto transmission


Under the dash , left hand side.


----------



## KimsCabrio (Nov 2, 2020)

01Cabrio GLX1 2.0 01M auto transmission
I have checked the fuses they were good going to check the 3 relays,if they are good the abs module will be removed.At that time will determine if we're going to repair ourselves or sent it somewhere,alot of times its bad solder joints.The module gets unplugged and 3 bolts on the top are taken out what I'm asking from anyone who has taken one out is how to deal with the brake lines.What can you do to get them out of the way after they are disconnected to get the module out?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

The bottom of module has 20 torx screws. Then just the module comes off ABS unit. If you can avoid taking lines off do so. Just the black box (module) needs to be removed. Everything else stays intact. You can drive it just no ABS and lights in dash.
Good Luck


----------



## KimsCabrio (Nov 2, 2020)

stan067 said:


> The bottom of module has 20 torx screws. Then just the module comes off ABS unit. If you can avoid taking lines off do so. Just the black box (module) needs to be removed. Everything else stays intact. You can drive it just no ABS and lights in dash.
> Good Luck





stan067 said:


> The bottom of module has 20 torx screws. Then just the module comes off ABS unit. If you can avoid taking lines off do so. Just the black box (module) needs to be removed. Everything else stays intact. You can drive it just no ABS and lights in dash.
> Good Luck


There are no torx screws on the bottom


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess I could be wrong but I have removed ABS modules many times. No need to remove whole abs unit.
Does it look like this?









2000 Volkswagen Cabrio Convertible ABS Anti Lock Brake Pump 3A0907379D OEM for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2000 Volkswagen Cabrio Convertible ABS Anti Lock Brake Pump 3A0907379D OEM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Good Luck


----------

